
Users whose names violate Lyft community guidelines - luu
https://twitter.com/kateconger/status/1207775775853699072
======
nilsb
We've certainly come a long way since [https://www.cnet.com/news/food-domain-
found-obscene/](https://www.cnet.com/news/food-domain-found-obscene/) \- or
have we?

